
Is (useful) physics over? - capocannoniere
https://nintil.com/2018/10/03/is-useful-physics-over/
======
flatfilefan
I could agree with Feynman on too many levels of laws being boring. But
arguably all discoveries in physics become useful sooner or later. So the
title question is moot.

